# OT guessing game



## Spurs™

Ok this is one my favorite games on bbb.net I got it from the Mavericks Forum from brain_less who got it from thew Raptors Forum and im placing this here to make the forum more active.


rules- i'll think of a player
you ask yes or no qustions 
if you think you know it put down the players name if 
I said correct it would be you turn to think of the player
the winner thinks of there own player and it contues...
the player must be a basketball player playing in the NBA

lets begin

don't forget only yes or no quistions.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Is he black?


----------



## JuX

Seems like you're feeding off the other posters' ideas around in the board 

So anyways, is he wearing #21?


----------



## Rique

Was he in the All Star game last season?


----------



## Spurs™

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Saint Baller

Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett


----------



## Spurs™

Yes ok that was an easy one now its your turn go ahead


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He didn't get it right though. He asked if it was one of those two. We still don't know the answer.

My guess goes towards Tim Duncan :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> He didn't get it right though. He asked if it was one of those two. We still don't know the answer.
> 
> My guess goes towards Tim Duncan :biggrin:



Oh well you got a point there and you got it right on the dot so I guess that makes it your turn


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes! I love Technicalities! :biggrin: 

Ok I got one.


----------



## Spurs™

Does he play in the eastern confrence


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

No


----------



## Saint Baller

Does he play in the South west?


----------



## brain_less

was is team in the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes. Yes.


----------



## Rique

Is he on the Spurs team?


----------



## Spurs™

Did his team make it to the second round?


----------



## brain_less

did his team make it past the conf simis


----------



## TheRoc5

manu ginobilI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spurs™

Lol hey Roc you might want ez to answer all those questions first but if it is Manu dang I'll give you rep for that one.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Lol hey Roc you might want ez to answer all those questions first but if it is Manu dang I'll give you rep for that one.


lol ok ill wait next time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

No. Yes. Yes. No.


----------



## Spurs™

Is he White (not to be offencive or anythin)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs said:


> Is he White (not to be offencive or anythin)


Offensive? Are you trying to say being white is offensive? :curse: 



j/k and yes he is :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

Is he on the Mavericks?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes


----------



## Spurs™

Is it Dirk Nowitzki?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes.

BTW, I think we're the only two still playing :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

Well if I'm getting posts I really don't care lol jm.

We need to find a way to make the spurs forum more active i meen i added a draft and a few games and stuff but geese people these days =(


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's because there's not really many spurs fans on this site. It's really just you, me, roc, pimped out, and hi still around. Though Mia did show some signs of life a couple days ago.


----------



## Spurs™

Maybe this season there wil be more spurs fans on this site and we'll get more posters


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Maybe this season there wil be more spurs fans on this site and we'll get more posters


hopefully


----------



## Spurs™

ok well back to the game


i got my person someone ask questions


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Is he bald?


----------



## Spurs™

no


----------



## Saint Baller

Is he in the South West divison?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Has he been on more than one team?


----------



## brain_less

is he in the western confence


----------



## Spurs™

No, Yes, and No


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Shaq Daddy?


----------



## Spurs™

No


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Daddy Shaq?


----------



## Spurs™

Wtf No!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Shaqy Dad?


----------



## Spurs™

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ezealen?


----------



## Saint Baller

Allen Iverson?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> Allen Iverson?


What a stupid guess! :rofl:


----------



## Saint Baller

I didnt read the clues lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I was actually being sarcastic...

Did you not read my guesses or what? lol


----------



## Saint Baller

No, I just posted Allen Iverson lol


----------



## Spurs™

no no no no no no no


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> no no no no no no no


I'm guessing those 5 extra no's are for future guesses of mine?


----------



## Spurs™

Yes they are but you guys should keep guessing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well seeing as my five next guesses are sure to be wrong, I'll just get rid of them real quick:

Paul Bunyan? George Clooney? Simon Cowell? Benedict Arnold? Little Boy Blue?

And now for my sixth and actual guess- Shaq Daddy?


----------



## Spurs™

Umm yes Paul bunyun was right ok your turn (It was actually rip hamilton) but it's still ez'z turn ok?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

First you say it's wrong (in advance) and now you say it's right? I AM NOT A MACHINE, SPURS! Don't mess with my mind!

Besides, everyone knows gigantic lumberjacks are banned from the NBA!


----------



## Spurs™

HAHA oh well it's still your turn...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

for what?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> for what?


 its your turn to accept stupid guesses from spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sounds like fun. But there will be no accepting in my turn!


----------



## Spurs™

No one cares whos turn it is just think of a person and people will ask you a question

is he in the weastern conferece?


----------



## Pimped Out

Spurs™ said:


> No one cares whos turn it is just think of a person and people will ask you a question
> 
> is he in the weastern conferece?


 no


----------



## Spurs™

Is he on the Miami heat?


----------



## Pimped Out

no


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I thought it was my turn? Oh no one cares who turn it is? Ok then.

Roc, is he foreign? And spurs, is he a lovable oaf? And Saint, where's my popsicle?


----------



## Saint Baller

ezealen said:


> I thought it was my turn? Oh no one cares who turn it is? Ok then.
> 
> Roc, is he foreign? And spurs, is he a lovable oaf? And Saint, where's my popsicle?


 It's in the mail, go get it. By the way, you owe me 89 cents for it.


----------



## Spurs™

You forgot tax =) oh and i don;t dont know what you are talking bour ez

is he on the detroit pistons


----------



## Pimped Out

no. and no one ever knows what ezealan is talking about. just ignore him, smile, and nod.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What the hell are you talkin "bour", spurs?


----------



## Saint Baller

:rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> What the hell are you talkin "bour", spurs?


 the comma goes inside the apostrophes.


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> I thought it was my turn? Oh no one cares who turn it is? Ok then.
> 
> Roc, is he foreign? And spurs, is he a lovable oaf? And Saint, where's my popsicle?


that is what i'm talking bout what you asked me 

is he on the chigace bulls?


----------



## Pimped Out

nope


----------



## Spurs™

Then he's not important haha jk 

is he in the central division?


----------



## Pimped Out

no.

im bored with this, its gilbert arenas


----------



## Spurs™

Nice, now it's your turn lets see if anyone else wants to go...?


----------



## Saint Baller

I got one.


----------



## Spurs™

ok is he in the western conference?


----------



## Saint Baller

no


----------



## Pimped Out

is he in the eastern conference?


----------



## Saint Baller

Yes


----------



## Spurs™

AHAHA no way i never would have known that after he said no

Is he on any of the Central division


----------



## Saint Baller

No.


----------



## Dynamic™

Is he on the Miami Heat?


----------



## Saint Baller

No


----------



## BG7

Is he Jameer Nelson?


----------



## Saint Baller

No.


----------



## BG7

Is he in the Atlantic Division?


----------



## Saint Baller

Yes


----------



## BG7

Is it Paul Pierce?


----------



## Saint Baller

No


----------



## Dynamic™

Is it Chris Bosh?


----------



## Saint Baller

No


----------



## Dynamic™

Is it TJ Ford?


----------



## Saint Baller

Damnit, you got it.

Your turn.


----------



## Dynamic™

Ok my turn, start guessing/asking.


----------



## Saint Baller

Is he in the western conference?


----------



## Dynamic™

Yes.


----------



## Saint Baller

Is he in the Pacific division?


----------



## Dynamic™

Yes.


----------



## Saint Baller

Is he on the Phoenix Suns?


----------



## Dynamic™

Duh..


----------



## Pimped Out

is it marion?


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope.


----------



## Spurs™

Is it Steve Nash


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope.


----------



## Saint Baller

Is it Amare Stoudamaire.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

George Foreman


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope, Nope, this is gay, once theres that person left, someone is right,


----------



## Saint Baller

Boris Diaw?


----------



## Pimped Out

elton brand?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

grape poupon?


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope, Nope, Nope.


----------



## Pimped Out

Jesus of Nazareth?


----------



## Saint Baller

Raja Bell?


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope.


----------



## Saint Baller

Kurt Thomas?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ezealen of San Antonio?


----------



## Dynamic™

Nope and Nope.


----------

